# Sambas Stream Toad (Ansonia latidisca)



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

First ever picture of long lost rainbow toad


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

I remember reading about this a long time ago; glad to see that they are still around!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

